# Please Help found baby mourning dove



## noel (Jun 11, 2004)

I am new to your site My name is Noel, I'm from Michigan. Two days ago I found a baby Mourning dove in my drive. I don't have a clue how old she is but she does have all her feathers. When I found her she was drinking water from a puddle but now that I have started feeding her with a syringe she will only have that. I do want to be able to release her when the time comes. Can anyone help me with my little princes. 

Thank You,

Noel

------------------


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi,

How 'baby' is the dove? Just thinking that if she was drinking by herself, she may be at the age of being able to feed. These grow up pretty fast, and are fledged in about 15 days from hatching.

Maybe you could try a small pot of water, dipping her beak below the nostrils into it, so she will know that it is water, and another of small grain - even wild bird food.

One way to get them eating solids is to take some pigeon or dove mix and soak some of the bigger items (like peas, beans, maize) for about half hour in a dish of boiled water - alternatively, one can use frozen peas and corn from a mixed veg pack and soak in boiled water for, say, 40 minutes, Having got some softened solids, feed one at a time into the bird's mouth.

By all means mix the two methods for a time.

If she is very baby, then the syringe feeding is fine - you evidently know about doing that. Something like Kaytee Exact is OK for a small dove.

You could take a look at baby sara's pictures under 'pigeon news' on the front page of the site. I know Sara is a pigeon, but it may give you some idea as to the approximate stage this dove is at, from the feather growth.

Well done for taking this baby in









JOhn


----------



## noel (Jun 11, 2004)

Thank you for your response, here's what I think. I checked out the photos of Sara and my baby seems to be approx. 3 weeks old. I took her out today and she was able to fly about 30 feet. But she couldn't get any lift. Now that she is getting stronger she doesn't want me to touch her, when I try to pick her up she runs. She hates it when I feed her or she seems to, but she won't eat on her own. Oh, and that very short fly she took exhausted her. I really don't know what to do from here. I almost think that I'm interfering with nature. Could she possibly have left the nest on her own ? And now I'm holding her back by caring for her. She's about the size of a 2 week old chick. And very thin. What would you do ?

Thank you for your concern,

Noel


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Noel,

Most likely the youngster did leave the nest under its own power and is a healthy fledgling that is needing to find its way in the world. Here is a link to some Michigan wildlife rehabbers who may be able to give you a hand in determining the right thing to do. http://www.wildlifecare.org/listmichigan.html 


You can also do a google search and enter "Michigan wildlife rehab" and turn up some other links.

Terry


----------



## Anarrowescape (Jan 6, 2004)

the most likely thing is the parents kicked it out of the nest once a parent recognizes something is wrong with the baby they kick it out of the nest and care for the other 1 skiny sounds like my reason so b ready for the worst u may need to get an avian vet to cheak it over gl

------------------
Robert


----------

